# Rheumatoid arthritis



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Although tests indicate I don't have an aggressive form of RA, riding has become painful. I'm not sure what I'm going to do as my Quarab isn't easy to ride. He takes work always. So depressing as riding is my "lifeline". 

Anyone else with RA?What do you do for riding?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have RA. My posture is greatly affected by it, and I have a hard tine absorbing movement sometimes. Are you on a medication for it? I stretch a lot before I ride and try to ride the less jarring horses on bad days. I am also on methotrexate to improve my mobility
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I have RA. My posture is greatly affected by it, and I have a hard tine absorbing movement sometimes. Are you on a medication for it? I stretch a lot before I ride and try to ride the less jarring horses on bad days. I am also on methotrexate to improve my mobility
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, I'm not on meds yet other than NSAIDS which I'm taking a break from because they are upsetting and burning my stomach. My labs came back negative (which is good) so since I indicated to the rheumatologist that a diagnosis of RA would greatly upset me, he is saying it is more likely viral or reactive though I literally haven't been sick all year. More and more joints are becoming involved. I think he is planning on starting Plaquenil. I only have one horse to ride and he needs to be "ridden". Can't just lolly gag on him. I feel like I've been run over by a Mack truck for days after I ride. I will try stretching next time.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have/had (long story) Post traumatic arthritis. I'm not sure how similar or dissimilar these two are.

That said, have you looked into joint injections? They are very helpful for a lot of people.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not invest in having the horse trained in a way that's more suitable to how you're able to ride? And take lessons with the trainer so you learn with the horse.


----------



## Sarahnz (May 10, 2015)

I have "probable RA" as i dont show on the blood tests either. You need decent pain management and meds to control the disease. I do what i can when I can with my boy and he doesnt seem to mind but some days I just have to pull up my big girl panties and get on with it (hot baths and lots of painkillers afterwards) as I wont let this hideous disease take away all the hobbies and activities I love. Is there someone nearby that could ride when you are at your worst occasionly?
There are other NSAIDS that are much gentler on the tummy (thankfully) ask your GP for something else and explain what the others were doing. take them before going for a ride. If you end up on Plaquenil it will hopefuly control the RA and you feel much better.

Zexious - Rhuematoid Arthritis isnt really arthritis in the traditional sense. Its a autoimmune disorder, the immune system is up the **** and attacks your body specifically the joints. Sufferers have to take immuno-suppressants to try to control the disease and stop joint damage from happening due to the constant inflammation. Its a very painful and debilitating disease


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Got some meloxicam. Works so much better than naprosyn or ibuprofen.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What about getting a gaited horse? I think my next horse will be gaited. I loved riding English but my joints can't take it. My knees get sore after too much posting, right in the joint.

My friends all ride gaited horses and I'm hooked.


----------



## horsesha (Jun 17, 2015)

Try drinking water with lemon in it, if possible a drop of lemon essential oil in a glass of cooled boiled water add a little sugar if you need to. Or a squeeze of lemon or even lime (although lime can be bitter), both lime and lemon can break down lactic acid which can accumulate around the joints making them painful. Also try some lavender essential oil mixed in an aloe Vera gel if you can get it. About 15 drops in about 30ml of gel or cream. Lavender is a natural anti-inflammatory which can help. Add about 6 drops of lemon if you have it, or add 10 drops of peppermint oil as well. Rub into your knees and other areas that are painful, it may relieve the pain a bit.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

One of my kids had Juvenile RA. She was in a lot of pain. 

We ranched. And I'm also a therapist. Joint protection was my focus while still having her be active and involved.

As far as riding, she preferred riding our Belgian cross mares. Big strides. A neighbor also lent her a Missouri Fox Trotter that worked well. I didn't let her hammer staples in fence posts. Tried to keep her from stacking hay. Taught her to drive equipment.

Anyway, her symptoms resolved, largely, as she moved past puberty. And she didn't suffer joint damage.

There are ways you can tack up (western or English) without having to put much force on the joints of your hands and arms. During an exacerbation you don't ride. But, overall, riding may be okay for you. I've met others through my practice that continued in spite of RA, and told me it was very beneficial.

I wish you the best.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

kateortamar said:


> Although tests indicate I don't have an aggressive form of RA, riding has become painful. I'm not sure what I'm going to do as my Quarab isn't easy to ride. He takes work always. So depressing as riding is my "lifeline".
> 
> Anyone else with RA?What do you do for riding?


I had terrible pain from arthritis and wasn't able to use my right hand (I'm right handed) and couldn't even brush my teeth, hair, open a door, shift my Jeep, turn the key in the ignition, or open a flip-top can of cat food. I had to use my left hand for everything. Had to give up trimming my horses and get another trimmer to come. I couldn't walk well on my left leg, either. Felt like an 80 year old woman getting out of bed in the a.m.

A friend and client told me about her husband's co-worker, a pilot, who had to give up flying because of the progression of his arthritis, and she said he was seeing a doctor near Dallas who was treating him with antibiotics and he was getting better. I had been put on chemo (Methotrexate) by the Rheumatologist, and wasn't getting better, so I was intrigued.

I did lots of research, read books, talked to the authors, spoke with people who had success with the antibiotic treatment. Finally found an MD/Nutrition Specialist who said, "I've never tried this treatment before, but am willing to try it with you." Within 2 weeks, of starting the Doxycycline, I was trimming horses again with no pain. It took me a long time to learn how to write, again, and about 2 years before my exhaustion and flexibility returned, but it did.

The informational site (www.roadback.org) will give you all the information on Dr. Brown's research (Georgetown University . . . and he treated over 10,000 patients over 50 years, and most got better) as well as information you can print out for your doctor.

Critical to educate yourself on the protocol and advocate for yourself since this isn't taught in med school. 

It's a LOW DOSE/LONG TERM antibiotic protocol using tetracycline or Doxycycline or Minocin (minocycline). The treatment can be adjusted for the individual. Some people do better on Doxy; some do better on Minocin; some do better on a combo.

www.roadback.org
www.ra-infection-connection.com
www.conqueringarthritis.com
Reversing Arthritis with Antibiotic Protocol
www.drrima.com
Arthritis Center of Riverside | Improving your quality of life through conventional and alternative medicine

For more info, you can do a Google search for "antibiotics for arthritis"
I know it worked for me. Hope you will find freedom from your pain so you can enjoy working with and riding your horses.

p.s. My Black and Tan Coonhound was dying of dermatomyocytis an "auto-immune" disease. He was diagnosed by my vet and put on Baytril ($2 per pill) and Prednisone. Over a period of months, he wasn't getting better. He had ulcerated skin, fragile bones (broke a toe), wasn't gaining weight . . . was depressed. After my success with the Antibiotic Protocol for Arthritis, I told the vet that my hound wasn't getting better, and he said, "Oh, the Prednisone will kill him." 
"What???? but you said the disease will kill him!"
"It will. These dogs normally don't live long and usually die from choking as the muscles in their throats stop working."
"Well, let's try him on the Doxy. It fixed my arthritis."
"Holly, there's nothing in the medical literature to say that Doxy will work."
"If he's gonna die from the Prednisone or the disease, what do we have to lose?"
"If you want to try it, I'm willing to do so," my vet said, and he figured out a dog "low dose" of Doxy in relation to the amount I told him I was taking.

That was five years ago. My hound has been off the Doxy for 3 years. He has gained weight, eats like crazy, runs and barks, and still spends most of his time on the sofa. 
Lots of what we call "Auto-immune" is bacterial or viral, but we haven't found the cause. Immuno-suppressant drugs don't cure the disease. They shut down the immune system so the inflammation can be reduced, thus, the pain disappears . . . for awhile . . . until it comes back, and the docs put us on stronger immuno suppressant drugs. All the while, the disease is getting worse.

When the vet came to do vaccs this spring, he saw my hound running around. "Lucky dog," he said.


----------

